# Islabikes Beinn 20 Small oder Scool XXlite 18



## Wugler (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich die letzten Wochen schon viel im Forum mitgelesen haben, habe ich mich jetzt angemeldet. 

Mein Sohn wird im Februar 4 Jahre alt und soll ein neues Fahrrad bekommen. Er ist derzeit 1,11 m groß (kommt ganz nach dem Vater 1,98m).

Wir haben in der letzten Zeit schon viele Fahrräder probegesessen. Bisher hat aber noch keines richtig überzeugt. 
Am Wochenende konnte ich auch mal die Kokua Räder testen, allerdings war das 16 Zoll Rad zu klein und das 20 Zoll Rad noch zu groß.

Die einzigen beiden Räder die mir derzeit noch zur Auswahl bleiben, sind das XXlite 18 und das Islabikes 20 Small. 

Ich habe allerdings beim Islabike die Befürchtung das, das auch nicht richtig passt, da bisher alle 20 Zoll Räder noch zu groß waren und ich das Islabikes ohne probesitzen bestellen müsste.

Das XXlite ist mit 9,9 kg zwar kein wirkliches Leichtgewicht und es wird wohl auch erst im März geliefert, allerdings sehe ich derzeit keine wirkliche Alternative zu dem Rad.

Spricht irgendetwas grundlegendes gegen das XXlite oder kennt ihr noch ein anderes "kleines" 20 Zoll oder leichtes 18er, das man auch vor Ort (Mittelfranken) probefahren könnte?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Januar 2013)

18" ist eher selten, die meisten überspringen diese Größe und wechseln direkt von 16" auf 20". Entsprechend gibt es auch wenig Auswahl an passenden (leichten) Teilen wie Felgen, Reifen etc.

Worauf fährt er jetzt oder ist es sein erstes Fahrrad?

Warum sind die getesteten 20er zu groß, sind sie zu lang oder reicht die Schrittlänge noch nicht aus? Isla gibt auf der Webseite die minimal nötige Innenbeinlänge an, das kommt ziemlich gut hin. Hast Du die mal gemessen beim Junior?

Wenn das 18er erst im März kommt, wächst er bis dahin vl. sogar ins 20er rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wugler (14. Januar 2013)

Die Schrittlänge habe ich noch nicht gemessen. Werde ich heute abend nachholen. 
Bei den 20 Zoll Rädern ist der Abstand zwischen Lenker und Sattel einfach zu groß. Die Sitzposition ist deutlich zu sportlich. 

Bisher hat er ein Noname 16 Zoll Rad (Pegasus glaub ich) gehabt, das uns Verwandte letzten Sommer ausgeliehen haben (vorher ist er nur Laufrad gefahren). Bei dem 16 Zoll Rad musste ich den Sattel zum Herbst hin schon recht hoch stellen. Wahrscheinlich würde diesen Sommer sogar noch ein 16er reichen. Dann bräuchte er aber nächstes Jahr garantiert das Nächste. Ich hab halt die Hoffnung, das er von dem Rad, was er jetzt bekommt, direkt aufs 24er (vielleicht sogar 26er wenn er so schnell weiterwächst) wechseln kann.


----------



## Y_G (14. Januar 2013)

wenn das 20 small zu lang ist kann man doch evtl. was mit einem kürzeren Vorbau machen, oder ist das deutlich zu lang?


----------



## Wugler (14. Januar 2013)

Das Small konnte ich noch nicht testen. Und nur zum Test ggf. 2x30 Pfund Versand auszugeben, ist mir dann doch etwas teuer. 
Beim Kokua 20 haben wir den Vorbau auch extrem kurz eingestellt und das hat trotzdem nicht gereicht. Meine Hoffnung ist, das der Rahmen des Small insgesamt etwas kleiner ist. Kann dies jemand bestätigen?


----------



## trifi70 (14. Januar 2013)

Vorschläge: such Dir jemanden in der Nähe, um das Isla zu testen. Hier im Forum ist da ne gute Möglichkeit. Andere Möglichkeit, probier mal das Orbea Grow 2, dies ist auch in der Länge verstellbar. Vl. ist das genau das, was Du brauchst.

Die Schrittlänge ist dann vermutlich fast egal, da ausreichend für 20". Sie lässt aber Rückschlüsse auf die Proportionen zu, es klingt in eurem Fall eher nach "Sitzzwerg". Sprich lange Beine und dafür kürzerer Oberkörper. Kenn ich, habe bei jeder Neuerwerbung das Problem: Rahmen kleiner kaufen als nach SL eigentlich richtig (und damit satte Überhöhung, grad am Rennrad) oder er ist zu lang. Maßrahmen wäre angezeigt...


----------



## deadpixel (14. Januar 2013)

Weihnachten 2011, also vor 1 Jahr, gab es für unsern Kurzen das Beinn 20 Small. Da war er 107 cm groß. Nach den Größenangaben von Isla also zu klein.
Cockpit-Länge also Reach war tatsächlich etwas lang. Radfahren LERNEN wäre schwer geworden. FAHREN ging hingegen relativ problemlos.
Aus Gründen der Ergonomie und der Sicherheit im Gelände habe ich dann über den Austausch des Lenkers den Reach verkürzt, indem ich für die ersten 3 Monate den hier erwähnten Lenker verbaut habe. Noch kürzerer Vorbau ist eher schwierig .





Danach wieder den Ursprungslenker montiert und fertig.


----------



## Wugler (14. Januar 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Vorschläge: such Dir jemanden in der Nähe, um das Isla zu testen. Hier im Forum ist da ne gute Möglichkeit. Andere Möglichkeit, probier mal das Orbea Grow 2, dies ist auch in der Länge verstellbar. Vl. ist das genau das, was Du brauchst.
> 
> Die Schrittlänge ist dann vermutlich fast egal, da ausreichend für 20". Sie lässt aber Rückschlüsse auf die Proportionen zu, es klingt in eurem Fall eher nach "Sitzzwerg". Sprich lange Beine und dafür kürzerer Oberkörper. Kenn ich, habe bei jeder Neuerwerbung das Problem: Rahmen kleiner kaufen als nach SL eigentlich richtig (und damit satte Überhöhung, grad am Rennrad) oder er ist zu lang. Maßrahmen wäre angezeigt...


 
Das mit dem testen wär natürlich der Hammer. Wenn sich jemand finden würde, der in Nürnberg oder Umgebung wohnt. 
Das Grow 2 hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, bei dem Gewicht kann ich dann allerdings auch wieder das XXlite nehmen. Wobei das Konzept von dem Orbea genial ist. 
P.S.: Sitzzwerg ist er nicht, bloß mit 1,12 noch ein bissle zu klein für ein normales 20 Zoll Fahrrad. Wie gesagt 16 Zoll würde dieses Jahr reichen, bloß dann muss ich in 11 Monaten schon wieder ein Neues kaufen. 



deadpixel schrieb:


> Weihnachten 2011, also vor 1 Jahr, gab es für unsern Kurzen das Beinn 20 Small. Da war er 107 cm groß. Nach den Größenangaben von Isla also zu klein.
> Cockpit-Länge also Reach war tatsächlich etwas lang. Radfahren LERNEN wäre schwer geworden. FAHREN ging hingegen relativ problemlos.
> Aus Gründen der Ergonomie und der Sicherheit im Gelände habe ich dann über den Austausch des Lenkers den Reach verkürzt, indem ich für die ersten 3 Monate den hier erwähnten Lenker verbaut habe. Noch kürzerer Vorbau ist eher schwierig .
> Danach wieder den Ursprungslenker montiert und fertig.


 
Konnte er nach 3 Monaten problemlos auf dem Rad sitzen oder ist die Sitzposition extrem sportlich gewesen und ist das Oberrohr tief genug für die Kinder um sich einfach mal hinzustellen.


----------



## trolliver (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo Wugler,

mein Philipp ist jetzt vier Jahre alt und gut einen Meter lang. Als er 3 1/2 war, bekam er das Isla CNOC16, das ihm (er hat kurze Beine) noch leicht zu groß war. Da er jedoch bereits gut fahren konnte, war es für ihn kein Problem, nur mit den Schuhspitzen an den Boden zu kommen.

Am WE habe ich ihn nun auf ein altes 20"-Rad gesetzt, das bei meinen Eltern steht, es ist kein Markenrad und eher wuchtig, aber von mir gut in Schuß gebracht. Er fuhr darauf wie der Henker, hat das Absteigen schon halbwegs hinbekommen und brauchte nur Hilfe beim Aufsteigen. Das Rad hat Rücktrittbremse und Dreigangschaltung. Letztere fand er "cool", wie auch Licht, Gepäckträger und Ständer, sagte jedoch, daß er bei seinem richtigen 20"-Rad wieder zwei Handbremsen haben möchte.

Fazit: sollte mein Sohn im Sommer auch nur in die Nähe von 110cm kommen, bekommt er das Beinn 20 small. Er fährt gut genug, um da auch ein wenig reinzuwachsen.

Ein 18-Zollrad käme für mich nicht in Frage, ist mir zu exotisch und als Folgemodell des CNOC16 noch zu sehr Spielrad.

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (14. Januar 2013)

Als Alternative würde ich auch noch das Kaniabike Twenty sehen:

http://www.kaniabikes.eu/twenty.php

Meine Tochter (beim Radkauf 5 Jahre, ca. 110cm, Schrittlänge ca. 49 cm) hat sich auf Anhieb darauf wohlgefühlt. Geometrie auf oben genannter HP, Preis/Leistung vergleichbar Isla Beinn 20 small.
Ich konnte den Händler meines Vertrauens dazu bewegen, Vertriebspartner zu werden. Er war von dem Rad begeistert.
Die Händlerliste auf der HP ist anscheinend nicht ganz aktuell, aber ich würde einfach mal anrufen und fragen, ob einer in deiner Nähe ist.
Im KaniaTwentyThread habe ich berichtet, wie ich zu meiner Entscheidung kam, vielleicht hilft es ja weiter:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597963

Achja, die Idee mit dem Lenker ist natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn das 20er doch noch ein bisschen zu lang ist. Alternativ kann man noch eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz verbauen, oder den Versatz einfach nach vorne drehen.


----------



## deadpixel (15. Januar 2013)

Wugler schrieb:


> Konnte er nach 3 Monaten problemlos auf dem Rad sitzen oder ist die Sitzposition extrem sportlich gewesen und ist das Oberrohr tief genug für die Kinder um sich einfach mal hinzustellen.


Sitzposition war danach okay. Ich habe das Beinn 20 small gerade mal grob vermessen und mit der Geometrie des Cube Kid 200 verglichen. Abweichung war max. 0,5 cm. Setz deinen Sohn beim Händler mal aufs Cube.

Das Kokua in 20 Zoll sieht im Oberrohr viel länger aus. Und der verstellbare Vorbau dürfte bei mindesten 70-80 mm liegen. Im Gegensatz dazu Cube und Islabikes 50 mm.

Nimm das 20 Zoll.
Stevens, Cube, Orbea, Islabikes, Kaniabikes je nach Geldbeutel und Gewichtsfetischismus.

Für den Anfang evtl. anderer Lenker (10 Euro) und Sattel ganz nach vorne schieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wugler (15. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. 

Ich habe jetzt für mich einen guten Kompromiss gefunden.

Hab gestern das XXLite gebraucht (1 Jahr alt) für 140 gefunden und werde dieses für 1 Jahr als Übergangsrad benutzen.

Nächstes Jahr gibts dann zum 5. Geburtstag das Islabikes 20 large oder das Kokua 20 Zoll Rad.

Gruß Steffen


----------

